# Sony MDR-XB400 vs Sony MDR-XB30EX, Help me im confused.



## 7shivam9 (Jun 30, 2014)

I made a thread sometime ago asking for bassy headphone recommendation around 1k. but I have found these 2 headphones both at1.4k on amazon. they both seem amazing.. but I'm confused which one to go for.. one is In ear and other is over head.

I listen on PC and mobile as well.  I'd like to know if the in ear will perform better than over head one .. or the overhead one because of being huge.
Help me out here.


----------



## kaz (Jun 30, 2014)

You can use in-ear with phone and PC...But you might not want to carry headphones with your phone...


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 30, 2014)

Well I won't go into much details, but you can use the Over ear (XB400) with your mobile phone and PC of course, but using the IEM (XB30) with PC is a bad idea, I mean it will sound like crap! But if 90% or more usage is with mobile then go for the IEM.


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 30, 2014)

I own mdr xb 400 and if you want base seriously go for it!!! The in ear one is no match for it. It is quite comfortable too and I found its clarity at par with hd 202.
Read its reviews on fk.
Its a no brainer between these two if you are a basshead.


----------



## 7shivam9 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes, I'm a EDM/Trance Fan and  I'm a movie bluff so watch a lot of movies, So if Xb400 is freaking great..ill go for it.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 30, 2014)

I have XB30ex...and i can say that it have some great bass...whoever have tried it was impressed with its bass ....it can give soo much trump sound that after sometime your ear may start paining


----------



## 7shivam9 (Jul 1, 2014)

Just ordered Xb400 from snapdeal. I'll let you people know how it is


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 2, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> I have XB30ex...and i can say that it have some great bass...whoever have tried it was impressed with its bass ....it can give soo much trump sound that after sometime your ear may start paining


imagine what an xb90 can do to your ears......I dont listen to more than an hour to it.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 4, 2014)

yup ...I can imagine the power of xb90


----------



## 7shivam9 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi all, sorry for being late.

>got the XB400 from snapdeal,and used it for couple of days. 

let me tell you before this I had brough Phillips SHL300 the DJ series headphones.. These were good but I really didn't got what I was expecting.. their performance was same as Skullcandy JIB In-ear series which I had earlier. that was a disappointment for me.

about XB400...its great.. im listing on mobile mostly as my Pc don't have good audio output (its low compared to phone).

sound is really awesome.. and bass.. oh fuhk..its terrific.  mostly listen to EDM/trance.. once I was listening to a Blasterjaxx's track and I could feel the headphones shaking   even  songs with low bitrate were playing good.. the bass the really natural.

perfect for bass lovers like me


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 9, 2014)

yup..the headphone vibrates while playing high bass notes adding a whole new level of experience..
also plug into your laptop for even better sound experience as it has bit higher impedance
Enjoy 
Also p.m. me some great bass tracks if you can


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 10, 2014)

I hope I'm not spoiling anything, XB400 is a good headphone, but I can't recommend the XB line-up any more. I mean I was a huge fan, but the day I started listening to the V55 it's just no way back. The problem with XB series is, the clarity, I mean it's literally non-existent, the Bass thumps over everything. The V55 has an insane amount of bass, but the difference is it doesn't overpower other frequencies, and most importantly it's sharp. Thinking of replacing my XB90 with AT CK line-up, don't know whether I should or not.

Still, congratulations.

PS : My comment is based on XB300 by the way, which I had and used, XB400 might be different, disregard my comment in that case.


----------



## 7shivam9 (Jul 10, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> Also p.m. me some great bass tracks if you can


ill just write them here for everyone :
*-DVBBS & Borgeous - Tsunami (Blasterjaxx remix)
-Hardwell - Apollo [Hardwell Ultra Edit]
-Hardwell – Everybody Is In the Place (I AM Hardwell Intro Edit)
-Armin van Buuren – Ping Pong (Hardwell Remix) 
-Armin Van Buuren - Intense
-Blasterjaxx - Faith
-Sebastian Ingrosso & Tommy Trash  - Reload (Vocal Mix)
-Steve Angello Vs. Dimitri Vegas and Like Mike - Sentido
-Drake - Hold On, We're Going Home (Kastle Remix)
-Baauer - Harlem Shake (Original Mix)
-Flux Pavilion - Starlight (Original Mix)
-Krewella - Alive (Original Mix)
-Dimitri Vegas and Like Mike - Project T (Martin Garrix remix)
-Calvin Harris - Thinking About You
-The Black Eyed Peas - I Gotta Feeling
-Flo Rida - Whistle 
-Enrique Iglesias ft. Nicole Scherzinger - Heartbeat

*

I have a 23+gig music collection


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2014)

Try some Basshunter too!!!


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 10, 2014)

[MENTION=255169]whatthefrak[/MENTION] I found the clarity of xb400 on par with my friends hd 202 
 [MENTION=140667]7shivam1[/MENTION] thanks for suggestions
Here are a few of mine:-
 2NE1- I am the best
Tyga- Faded
lp- waiting for the end to come
sean paul-temperature


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 10, 2014)

^^^I disagree. I've got both, xb400 and hd 202 II. HD 202 is miles ahead of xb400 in terms of clarity. Xb400's bass feels muddy. Imo Its better for dubsteps, rap and hip hop only.


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 11, 2014)

xb400's bass isn't muddy...its better than hd 202 for sure

guess its just opinions...


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 11, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I hope I'm not spoiling anything, XB400 is a good headphone, but I can't recommend the XB line-up any more. I mean I was a huge fan, but the day I started listening to the V55 it's just no way back. The problem with XB series is, the clarity, I mean it's literally non-existent, the Bass thumps over everything. The V55 has an insane amount of bass, but the difference is it doesn't overpower other frequencies, and most importantly it's sharp. Thinking of replacing my XB90 with AT CK line-up, don't know whether I should or not.
> 
> Still, congratulations.
> 
> PS : My comment is based on XB300 by the way, which I had and used, XB400 might be different, disregard my comment in that case.


i completely agree with you. i have xb90 and i spent like 3600rs on it. but i prefer to listen to cheaper headphones that i have .
reason being very obvious that these are not clear and the bass is too much artificial and overwhelms every other frequency.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 11, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> i completely agree with you. i have xb90 and i spent like 3600rs on it. but i prefer to listen to cheaper headphones that i have .
> reason being very obvious that these are not clear and the bass is too much artificial and overwhelms every other frequency.


Well as my sold my S4 I don't have even any cheap IEM at the moment, so the XB90 is my only IEM. And you just punched me into face by that comment. Need to go to Head-Fi for a recommendation and sale the XB90.

Do let me know if you are getting anything.


----------



## layzee (Jul 28, 2014)

The only two good ones to come out of Sony stable would be the MDR-V6 and MDR-EX1000. The rest just sound artificial.


----------

